# What digital thermometer do you recommend?



## efilbean (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I hope that I've not missed a thread about this topic somewhere and that I'm not cluttering up the board by posting this.

I am looking for advice as regards a digital thermometer for my bearded dragon's viv. His previous owners have used the round dial type thermometers and I'm keen to upgrade to something more accurate as soon as I can.

I'd like one with two probes - one for the warm side and one for the cool and, ideally, one that will provide me with a humidity reading as well.

I have perused a few reptile / beardie forums and have found that this one gets many thumbs up, (Amazon.com: Chaney Instruments Acu-Rite 00891A1 Indoor and Outdoor Thermometer with Humidity: Home & Kitchen), but it's only available in the US and that greatly inflates cost in terms of shipping. 

I'd like to know what ones you use and recommend or any that you think I should steer clear of.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I and a lot of people I know use these in the link.

I hace dozens of these and they have always been good and accurate and a lot cheaper then the specialist reptile ones! : victory:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261218317965&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=04833725855


----------



## efilbean (Jun 28, 2013)

That looks ideal and very reasonable.
I have duly ordered a couple.

Thanks so much for your help.

I can't wait to get the little lad home and kitted out


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lucky-Repti...8-1&keywords=dual+digital+reptile+thermometer

Have 3 of these in my 3 viv's. No problems at all. And dual temp probes.:2thumb:

**EDIT**....I see you got a couple now. Sorted. Glad you staying clear of the totally unacceptable dial ones.


----------



## efilbean (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help, TheGuvnor. I'm looking forward to them arriving soon.


----------

